# several free e books



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope you enjoy these free ebooks from Red Heart. Some do take time to download, since they are large files.

baby Love
http://www.redheart.com/files/images/Baby-Love-eBook-from-Red-Heart-Yarn.pdf

we've got you covered
http://www.redheart.com/files/Weve-Got-You-Covered-25-Throws-eBook-Red-Heart-Yarns.pdf

have a red heart holiday
http://www.redheart.com/files/1.%20Have%20a%20Red%20Heart%20Holiday%2020%20Knit%20Crochet%20Gifts%20and%20Decorating%20Id.pdf

from head to toe
http://www.redheart.com/files/From%20Head%20to%20Toe.pdf

Have a Cozy Holiday
http://www.redheart.com/files/cc13461%20Christmas%20E%20Book%20Final.pdf


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting these!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

SallyAnn said:


> Thank you so much for posting these!


your very welcome.

Hope you enjoy all of the great patterns included in them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou they are lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

wow great gift thank you


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting these. Lots of good ideas.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Hope you enjoy these free ebooks from Red Heart. Some do take time to download, since they are large files.
> 
> baby Love
> http://www.redheart.com/files/images/Baby-Love-eBook-from-Red-Heart-Yarn.pdf
> ...


These are so nice.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Many thanks for the link, it looks like an amazing set of patterns.
I'll download them tonight when my internet is free!! Thanks!


----------



## SCM23 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice collection of patterns - thanks for posting the links


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice collection. I saved them in my documents for future use.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

You are all very welcome. Hope you enjoy the many patterns in these ebook. 

Happy knitting & crocheting.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the links. Now I have LOTS more projects to do. Always a good thing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynney (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you very much - downloaded quite a few and will be kept busy over Christmas LOL


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

Very many thanks-


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the post.


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for links. Never get many made but LOVE looking at the books


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you so much there are some lovely patterns there.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for these great offers!!!!


----------



## LucieRomarine (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks for these free ebooks !


----------



## RBurk (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for posting these. 

Ruth


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your all very welcome, thought many would enjoy the many patterns in them.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## kerat (Aug 15, 2013)

Lynney said:


> Thank you very much - downloaded quite a few and will be kept busy over Christmas LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

What a bonanza!!! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> What a bonanza!!! Thank you so much!!!!


your very welcome.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing these e-books! I just got a new Kindle and I can't wait to download these to it. It will make life for me easier to have e-books when I tend my grandchildren.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the links, some really nice stuff there


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ksfsimkins said:


> Thanks so much for sharing these e-books! I just got a new Kindle and I can't wait to download these to it. It will make life for me easier to have e-books when I tend my grandchildren.


your very welcome, I love to share links to patterns and ebooks that I think other will also enjoy.

Looks like many will enjoy these ebooks.


----------



## cleantea (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you for the links to these.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I've downloaded a few patterns!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting these links.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks from me too :thumbup: Anita


----------

